# New 2010 CPR Guidelines



## pardus (Feb 28, 2011)

These are the new guidelines from the AHA.

Instead of A-B-C (Airway, Breathing, Compressions), it is now C-A-B (Compression, Airway, Breathing).



> "New science indicates the following order.
> 1. Check Pt for responsivness.
> 2. Check for no breathing or no normal breathing.
> 3. Call for help.
> ...


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Feb 28, 2011)

The American Red Cross is saying that they will release any changes in the spring of 2011.  Here is their official release.


> *WASHINGTON, Thursday, October 21, 2010* — The  American Red Cross has conducted an initial review of the recent changes  to the ECCU 2010 guidelines for CPR and Emergency Cardiovascular Care  and does not plan to make any substantial changes to our courses as a  result of these new guidelines. We are continuing with a more thorough  review of the science behind the guidelines and may institute subtle  changes in the future if they are warranted.
> While we support the use of the hands-only technique by bystanders,  full CPR with chest compressions and rescue breaths is still best for  many people, including children, adolescents, drowning victims, or  people who collapse due to breathing problems. Health care  professionals, such as doctors, nurses, paramedics, EMTs and workplace  responders should continue to be certified in full CPR.


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Feb 28, 2011)

ARC is now offering a Hands Free CPR
1. CHECK the scene, then CHECK the person.
2. Tap on the shoulder and shout, “Are you okay?”
and quickly look for breathing.
3. CALL 9-1-1 if no response.
4. If unresponsive and not breathing, BEGIN CHEST COMPRESSIONS.
1. Place the heel of one hand on the center of the chest.
2. Place the heel of the other hand on top of the first hand,
lacing your fingers together.
3. Keep your arms straight, position your shoulders directly
over your hands.
4. Push hard, push fast.
• Compress the chest at least 2 inches.
• Compress at least 100 times per minute.
• Let the chest rise completely before pushing down again.
5. Continue chest compressions.
Except in one of these situations:
- You see an obvious sign of life (breathing).
- Another trained responder arrives and takes over.
- EMS personnel arrive and take over.
- You are too exhausted to continue.
- An AED is ready to use.
- The scene becomes unsafe.


----------



## x SF med (Mar 1, 2011)

If an AED is available and ready to use, know how to use it.
Don't wimp out on the compressions.

Yes, I do keep current on my First Responder Certification.


----------



## amlove21 (Mar 1, 2011)

Even more interesting is the new CCR for bystanders.


http://www.webmd.com/news/20080311/forget-cpr-give-ccr-instead


----------



## x SF med (Mar 1, 2011)

A follow on to the article amlove posted....  if they are blue, breathe for them, if they are still pink, push on their chests.


----------



## Nasty (Mar 1, 2011)

1. Check for responsiveness.
2. If unresponsive, check for valuables


----------

